# Nintendo states that they're looking to set the standard for the next generation of game controllers



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 6, 2019)

Joycon button d-pad is like playing with a keyboard.


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 6, 2019)

Only good Nintendo controller is the GCN.

NES and SNES are good for their time.


----------



## leon315 (Jul 6, 2019)

HONESTLY excluding GC controller, all others are mheeee, especially the N64 one, terrible idea to put analog stick in the middle far from left thumb.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 6, 2019)

I hope one of the new "standard" features is excellent battery life. Almost all the new Nintendo controllers have the best battery life among controllers, especially the Pro controllers.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 6, 2019)

The pro controller but split it in half like the joycons and boom. Joycons with a nice grip


----------



## Spider_Man (Jul 6, 2019)

Nintendo suck when it comes to controllers.

N64: Crap analogue that youd be afraid to even touch it without it getting slacker than a hookers minge.
CUBE; Actually good controller to hold, but having the octagon shape around your analogues never gave it that smooth 360 control and feel
WIIMOTE: Worse controller ever, old inferior tech, failed to do what nintendo promised (tho one game i knew of did)
WIIU PAD: Another shit controller, too big, bulky
SWITCH: cheap crap, ive gone through 3 pairs of these already because they dont attach to the tablet properly and the control goes haywire.

yes nintendo are known for always changing shit, but rule is, if its not broke then dont fucking fix it.

nintendo should look at setting standards for its next gen console not some bullshit gimmick controller.


----------



## Frankbel (Jul 6, 2019)

leon315 said:


> HONESTLY excluding GC controller, all others are mheeee, especially the N64 one, terrible idea to put analog stick in the middle far from left thumb.


In that case there is a central handle.. lol
N64 controller introduced analogue sticks and rumble. The tri-handle design was also fine for both digital cross and analogue sticks.


----------



## kuwanger (Jul 6, 2019)

DinohScene said:


> Only good Nintendo controller is the GCN.
> 
> NES and SNES are good for their time.



The funny thing about the GCN is as much as we all praise it (me included), it still sucks in placement for the d-pad/c-stick.  Honestly, I've yet to see any controller that does it perfectly, although the XBox 360+ controllers (and variants like Logitech's that swap the dpad/analog stick) come pretty close.


----------



## Ericzander (Jul 6, 2019)

Honestly, I don't see why. The reason why Sony and Microsoft only make minor controller improvements with each update without completely starting from scratch is because there's no reason to fix a problem that isn't there. 

A kid who grew up only playing PS4 needs probably 2 minutes to adjust to playing a PS1. But a kid who only played on the Switch or Wii U would have to take some time to figure out how to play GameCube or Wii or N64 (anything earlier doesn't count for the comparison because that's pre PS1.)

Don't get me wrong, I'm glad Nintendo is innovating. But I don't think they're going to set a new industry standard any time soon.


----------



## wiewiec (Jul 6, 2019)

2017 -> worst idea to delete d-pad


----------



## Sakitoshi (Jul 6, 2019)

like everyone else here.
if isn't broken, don't fix it. if you really want to change something just stick with the dualshock/360 as a base and make only minor adjustments.


----------



## ken28 (Jul 6, 2019)

Retroboy said:


> SWITCH: cheap crap, ive gone through 3 pairs of these already because they dont attach to the tablet properly and the control goes haywire.


No idea what you do to them, still with my first pairs.


----------



## yadspi (Jul 6, 2019)

People complaining about the N64 controller and analog stick without remembering that there was no precedent for a layout with analog sticks and nintendo wanted a SNES style grip is it failed to catch on, that's why it's very comfortable to use it for 2D games. Of course NOW it seems dumb because you have been playing with modern controllers.


----------



## IC_ (Jul 6, 2019)

I hope the new controller won’t be as shitty as the joycons


----------



## SkittleDash (Jul 6, 2019)

Retroboy said:


> Nintendo suck when it comes to controllers.
> 
> N64: Crap analogue that youd be afraid to even touch it without it getting slacker than a hookers minge.
> CUBE; Actually good controller to hold, but having the octagon shape around your analogues never gave it that smooth 360 control and feel
> ...



Woah, someone's salty... Well first of all, the GCN controller. The octagon shape was actually pretty nice. You always knew which direction you were going. It was very handy on some games. The Wiimote. I don't see why you're calling it bad when it was designed for motion in mind. That's why there's the classic controller or using the GCN controllers for games that didn't require the Wiimote. The Wii U Gamepad. Yeah, that was... Meh. Didn't mind it much but they could've done better. The Switch Joycons. Nothing is wrong with them. Are you looking after them properly? I always put them in my Switch once I'm done with them. You could've saved a lot of money just by getting the parts that are faulty. (Analog sticks mostly being the culprit.) I'm still using the joy-cons that came with the console. Which was on launch day. March 3rd 2017 and I've only had to replace my analog sticks once. Never had a problem with attaching them.


----------



## guisadop (Jul 6, 2019)

Honestly, as long as the Dualshock is the only controller with symmetric joysticks it's going to be the standard for me.


----------



## eriol33 (Jul 6, 2019)

wiimote is the worst controller they ever released. It's the biggest obstacle when I was trying to enjoy super mario galaxy and most of wii games. casual gamers may like it, but I totally hate it.


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Jul 6, 2019)

What kind of drugs were the on when they thought of the 64 controller


----------



## Bimmel (Jul 6, 2019)

Joy Cons are bad for people with big hands. Nintendo knows how to tell you who their products are for.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 6, 2019)

Oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooook Nintendo, I'm sure you will, just like allll your other controllers in the last 20 years have totally become the "standard".

Oh wait...

Only controllers Nintendo has made that's been remotely good the last decade have been their Pro controllers...which they basically just copy-pasted from the 360's design, and even those have their issues (c'mon Nintendo, digital triggers? Really?).


----------



## Spider_Man (Jul 6, 2019)

SkittleDash said:


> Woah, someone's salty... Well first of all, the GCN controller. The octagon shape was actually pretty nice. You always knew which direction you were going. It was very handy on some games. The Wiimote. I don't see why you're calling it bad when it was designed for motion in mind. That's why there's the classic controller or using the GCN controllers for games that didn't require the Wiimote. The Wii U Gamepad. Yeah, that was... Meh. Didn't mind it much but they could've done better. The Switch Joycons. Nothing is wrong with them. Are you looking after them properly? I always put them in my Switch once I'm done with them. You could've saved a lot of money just by getting the parts that are faulty. (Analog sticks mostly being the culprit.) I'm still using the joy-cons that came with the console. Which was on launch day. March 3rd 2017 and I've only had to replace my analog sticks once. Never had a problem with attaching them.


loyal fans, do i look after my shit, yes, i have consoles dating back to dawn of man in mint condition.

the joycons are dirty cheap and dont even attach to the console securely, as for the GC yes if your playing a game where you ping and pong from one to the other, but sorry its a 3d game, you run in smooth motion not jaggy like the cube would.

my analogues on the switch are what always fuck up, i dont even need to touch them and the fucker runs like ape shit.

so yes, back to the point nintendo need to stop fucking about with bull shit controllers, we dont give a fuck, we want a console that can actually perform, we are sick of seeing cheap bullshit just so you can take lead with your same recycled shit and your titles get majority of the market because 3rd party devs see little profit to be made dedicating its shit.

exactly why we see yet again another old port whore and for what, a sodding controller.

sod that.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 6, 2019)

incoming gimmick...probably a controller made out of cardboard


----------



## andyhappypants (Jul 6, 2019)

The SNES controller is my favourite controller of all time, Closely followed by the 2nd gen Saturn controller


----------



## Hells Malice (Jul 6, 2019)

Retroboy said:


> SWITCH: cheap crap, ive gone through 3 pairs of these already because they dont attach to the tablet properly and the control goes haywire.



The fuck do you do to your poor controllers? Mine rocks? The joycons are just fine, my launch ones still work like brand new.
I used to have a friend who would have fits of salty baby rage and slam his controllers repeatedly on the ground. I assume that's why yours break so "easily".


----------



## kumikochan (Jul 6, 2019)

yadspi said:


> People complaining about the N64 controller and analog stick without remembering that there was no precedent for a layout with analog sticks and nintendo wanted a SNES style grip is it failed to catch on, that's why it's very comfortable to use it for 2D games. Of course NOW it seems dumb because you have been playing with modern controllers.


I for one find as bulky as it was the 3D controller the saturn made way better for 3D + 2D games. The original xbox controller was more based on the 3D controller sega did as it's almost entirely the same layout and shape and size as the duke.


----------



## MK73DS (Jul 6, 2019)

guisadop said:


> Honestly, as long as the Dualshock is the only controller with symmetric joysticks it's going to be the standard for me.



*Thumb collision intensifies*


----------



## Rahkeesh (Jul 6, 2019)

This is absolutely about finding the next Wiimote if you can't read between the lines. They see the absurd numbers mobile is putting up now and want those casuals back badly. It's not about placating most of us here that grew up with "real" controllers.


----------



## guily6669 (Jul 6, 2019)

yadspi said:


> People complaining about the N64 controller and analog stick without remembering that there was no precedent for a layout with analog sticks and nintendo wanted a SNES style grip is it failed to catch on, that's why it's very comfortable to use it for 2D games. Of course NOW it seems dumb because you have been playing with modern controllers.


And like a year later Sony did the perfect controller with 2 amazing analogue sticks that "sticked" up to PS3 Dual Shock 3 . The Dual Shock 4 changed quite a bit their design that it no longer looks the same as the other dual shock family...

But still my favourite controllers are all the Xbox controllers and Dreamcast controller...


----------



## mightymuffy (Jul 6, 2019)

Yeah the SNES pad was amazing at the time, and still holds up well now! The GC pad was not designed for larger hands, and the dpad has to be one of the worst placements ever (I refuse to play Smash with anything else though!). The N64 like has been said just worked at the time, gets more flak than it deserves.

...But this news.... I'll put a tenner on us all unanimously pissing ourselves laughing when we see the first shot of it.


----------



## diggeloid (Jul 6, 2019)

Retroboy said:


> loyal fans, do i look after my shit, yes, i have consoles dating back to dawn of man in mint condition.
> 
> the joycons are dirty cheap and dont even attach to the console securely, as for the GC yes if your playing a game where you ping and pong from one to the other, but sorry its a 3d game, you run in smooth motion not jaggy like the cube would.
> 
> ...



Lay off the salt man. It's not healthy.

What would you need full 360 degree motion on the GCN c-stick? It's tiny, and there are only two triggers with no bumpers, which limits what you can do while you have your thumb on the c-stick. The controller clearly wasn't designed for playing Call of Duty, but it works great for a lot of games that used it properly.

And if you want a "powerful" console, why not get a PS4, Xbox, or even better a PC? I get Nintendo consoles for the Nintendo games, which work perfectly fine with Nintendo hardware.


----------



## Kraken_X (Jul 6, 2019)

The N64 controller is actually the best controller for 2d games, with almost the exact same full-sized d-pad as the SNES controller, but slightly recessed for added comfort.  Few people know that because the N64 itself only had one game where you held the controller with your left hand on the d-pad and your right hand on the buttons (Miscief Makers).  If you plug it into a PC though, you can freely remap buttons and see the controller's true power.

The third prong on the bottom rests gently on your stomach if you recline and holds the controller for you.  The c-buttons can easily function as the standard ABXY face buttons, but the actual A and B can also be used if it's a game with primary two input buttons, which is many of them.  Few 2D games require as many buttons as the N64 controller has, so it's easy to map special functions like state save to the remaining buttons. I'm currently playing Bloodstained with it, and it's such a treat compared to the Xbone controller.  I wish I could play Mario Maker with it because the Switch classic controller has one of the worst D-pads Nintendo has made, and the joycons are even worse. 

Unfortunately, with one analog stick it's really bad for first person and third person games, so most people just remember how bad it was to play GoldenEye with it, not how great it was to play Super Mario World or Mega Man X.


----------



## jt_1258 (Jul 6, 2019)

I honestly don't get why people like the ngc controller so much. the face button layout sucks.


----------



## Something whatever (Jul 6, 2019)

Joy-cons are poor mans Wii-motes

all they had to do is make the wii-motes better...and screw the D pad and drifting analog sticks


----------



## AkitoTheHedgy (Jul 6, 2019)

What if its the Gamecube controller but remade. Like the analog sticks are more 360 like, and it has l and r buttons.


----------



## GameSystem (Jul 6, 2019)

You guys are thinking way too small time. Nintendo is obviously going to go with haptic feedback suits.


----------



## DANTENDO (Jul 6, 2019)

Credit to nintendo for trying to be innovative with ther controllers but end of the day nothing beats the ps controllers for ease of use and Comfort and does the job needed


----------



## Xzi (Jul 6, 2019)

People who think that the N64 controller wasn't ahead of its time apparently don't remember the original PSX controller with zero analog sticks.  Nintendo has almost always been ahead of the curve, including with the Wiimotes, which inspired PS Move and now VR controllers.


----------



## Potato Paste (Jul 6, 2019)

Retroboy said:


> Nintendo suck when it comes to controllers.
> 
> N64: Crap analogue that youd be afraid to even touch it without it getting slacker than a hookers minge.
> CUBE; Actually good controller to hold, but having the octagon shape around your analogues never gave it that smooth 360 control and feel
> ...



N64: The first controller to have analog (hold of atarifans) and pinoneered 3D movement with Super Mario 64
GCN: Octagon shape that makes it know which direction you are pressing. Perferred by MANY speedruners and smash players
Wii Mote: Super Mario Galaxy with the pointer. Trama Center with the pointer. Has cool connector to have mutiple different complements (nunchuck, classic controller, motion plus). Was so good, sony and microsoft copied the concept.
Switch: idk wtf ur doing with ur joycons. You know theres a button to remove it from the switch. you must be one of those people who just yank it off.

casual gamer konfirmed


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Jul 6, 2019)

What they need to do is to make a controller that is purely just a touch screen. Sony has a patent on a method to make touch screens actually feel like that have physical buttons on them.


----------



## Xzi (Jul 6, 2019)

DeadlyFoez said:


> What they need to do is to make a controller that is purely just a touch screen.


Ehh, no thank you.  Might as well just allow smartphones to work as controllers at that point.



DeadlyFoez said:


> Sony has a patent on a method to make touch screens actually feel like that have physical buttons on them.


Sounds like haptic feedback zones, but those can be added to physical buttons too.  Touchscreen controls are never going to feel quite right.


----------



## Catastrophic (Jul 6, 2019)

The Wii Classic controller doesn't get enough love.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jul 6, 2019)

saying it now, it's gonna be a glove with accessories to hold (basically shells with no electronics in them) for different playstyles

every finger has a potential function changing depending on whatever you hold for normal play and it'll be vr compatible.

screenshot this and give me a like in 2021.


----------



## Hambrew (Jul 6, 2019)

DinohScene said:


> Only good Nintendo controller is the GCN.
> 
> NES and SNES are good for their time.


ew we have a melee player here xddd


----------



## Xzi (Jul 6, 2019)

Clydefrosch said:


> saying it now, it's gonna be a glove with accessories to hold (basically shells with no electronics in them) for different playstyles
> 
> every finger has a potential function changing depending on whatever you hold for normal play and it'll be vr compatible.
> 
> screenshot this and give me a like in 2021.


I'll give you a like now, I'm 100% ready for a Power Glove v2.  Slap a touchscreen, a couple physical buttons, and a D-pad on the wrist of that bad boy, and you've got a winner.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jul 6, 2019)

At least Nintendo tries. The only controller of theirs I don't care for is the SNES controller. It was alright for the time, but it just didn't age well. The N64 controller I grew up on, so I guess that's why I'm used to it. Sonys controllers are awkwardly wide and the sticks never feel right. Microsoft I feel perfected it with the One controllers. 

Nintendo wants to shake things up, and did for a little bit with the Wii. Sony and Microsoft threw their proverbial hats in to the ring and could not compete. That says something. Anybody bashing Nintendo is a bit short sighted in my honest opinion.


----------



## Xzi (Jul 6, 2019)

Memoir said:


> At least Nintendo tries. The only controller of theirs I don't care for is the SNES controller. It was alright for the time, but it just didn't age well.


I gotta disagree with that, the SF30Pro from 8BitDo is my go-to for 2D/indie games.  If R1/L1 were a little wider, it would be my favorite controller for everything since the sticks basically have the same positioning as PS4 controllers.  Maybe it's only because SNES was my first console, but I'd rate the layout as my favorite from Nintendo, just barely in front of the GCN controller.


----------



## wiewiec (Jul 6, 2019)

I actually dislike GC controller, but modern controllers mostly have form of Xbox controller, even Nintendo copied it to Pro controllers. I do not know what features next Nintendo controller should have, but idea with Joy-Cons without d-pad wasn't good choice... shame that hori made their joy-con without battery.


----------



## medoli900 (Jul 6, 2019)

jt_1258 said:


> I honestly don't get why people like the ngc controller so much. the face button layout sucks.


The GC controller was made primarily for Platformer games. A big jump button, a smaller attack/sub-action button, and two extra action/camera control button. It is intuitive. The only reason the modern cross shaped face button layout might feel intuitive for us is because we grew with it. My parent still has issues with PlayStation and Xbox game because of the unintuitive controller (all the button are the same shape and size, so they have to constantly look down on the controller to know which button to press).


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jul 6, 2019)

Xzi said:


> I gotta disagree with that, the SF30Pro from 8BitDo is my go-to for 2D/indie games.  If R1/L1 were a little wider, it would be my favorite controller for everything since the sticks basically have the same positioning as PS4 controllers.  Maybe it's only because SNES was my first console, but I'd rate the layout as my favorite from Nintendo, just barely in front of the GCN controller.


I can see that, I spose. I'd be lying if I said I didn't enjoy my time with the SN30 Pro controller. Just waiting for the Plus version. If it ever comes. I've been spoiled by handles. Nevermind, I'm snagging another one. :v I hate you.


----------



## diggeloid (Jul 6, 2019)

GameSystem said:


> You guys are thinking way too small time. Nintendo is obviously going to go with haptic feedback suits.



Made out of toilet paper, to go with your Labo VR headset.


----------



## raxadian (Jul 6, 2019)

Ia been since 2001 that Nintendo made a decent controller? Damn.

Also, notice how the classic controller for the Wii is not included, not is the Pro Switch controller.


----------



## Justeego (Jul 6, 2019)

Retroboy said:


> CUBE; Actually good controller to hold, but having the octagon shape around your analogues never gave it that smooth 360 control and feel
> WIIMOTE: Worse controller ever, old inferior tech, failed to do what nintendo promised (tho one game i knew of did)
> SWITCH: cheap crap, ive gone through 3 pairs of these already because they dont attach to the tablet properly and the control goes haywire.


CUBE: while it might not feel smooth inputs are very precise 
WIIMOTE: they were good for games that didn't require a lot of inputs, the lack of right stick was the limit 
SWITCH: they are very good if you consider them as portable controllers for a portable console


ken28 said:


> No idea what you do to them, still with my first pairs.


Joycon drift develops very easily but it's cheap to replace


guisadop said:


> Honestly, as long as the Dualshock is the only controller with symmetric joysticks it's going to be the standard for me.


While symmetric sticks makes the controller nicer, the upper right stick is more comfortable 


eriol33 said:


> wiimote is the worst controller they ever released. It's the biggest obstacle when I was trying to enjoy super mario galaxy and most of wii games. casual gamers may like it, but I totally hate it.


I don't think it's bad, I think the real problem is the lack of right stick and accessible buttons (replacing buttons with motions was a very bad idea) 


Tom Bombadildo said:


> I honestly don't get why people like the ngc controller so much. the face button layout sucks.


 it is good if you try it, buttons are very big and easy to press, most games don't use all combinations of face press buttons, diamond shape is superior but GCC style isn't bad either


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jul 6, 2019)

jt_1258 said:


> I honestly don't get why people like the ngc controller so much. the face button layout sucks.


I honestly don't get why people liked the Playstation controllers. They were awkward to hold and the sticks were not comfortable. The gamecube controller is easily the most comfortable one to hold. The button layout makes sense if you consider the fact that not every game consistently utilizes all four face buttons. Unless you play a ton of tony hawk..


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 6, 2019)

GameSystem said:


> You guys are thinking way too small time. Nintendo is obviously going to go with haptic feedback suits.


just don't get kicked in the nuts in the game


----------



## specht (Jul 6, 2019)

yadspi said:


> People complaining about the N64 controller and analog stick without remembering that there was no precedent for a layout with analog sticks and nintendo wanted a SNES style grip is it failed to catch on, that's why it's very comfortable to use it for 2D games. Of course NOW it seems dumb because you have been playing with modern controllers.



Well, even back then my first instinct was to hold the controller by the sides.  They even put instructions for how to hold it in the manual.  But yeah many don't realize that most N64 games didn't use the d-pad or L button or just made them do the same thing as the C buttons and R.  There are odd games that stick out like Pokemon Stadium that were designed around holding the sides and just didn't use the stick outside of minigames.

The 3D controller for Sega Saturn came out the same year and it had a better design overall imo.  At least on the outside it has a closer resemblance to the sticks used on the DualShock.  Rare even used them for testing their N64 games.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 6, 2019)

Yeah pending some kind of sci fi gloves that sense microscopic movements and and simulate resistance and apparent weight, or brain stem input to do much the same, I am not expecting much.

Personally I would be happy enough with 360 style triggers, bumpers, some buttons and a nice clunking micro switch dpad that feels good if we must do general purpose controllers. If we have mice available then there are a few more options. If someone does want to chuck in a screen they can send electricity to so as to raise bumps or something to function as custom buttons then I am OK with that too.


----------



## codezer0 (Jul 6, 2019)

SexySpai said:


> What kind of drugs were the on when they thought of the 64 controller


Shiggy was allowed to design one piece of hardware and gave us that turd. And he designed it for Mario 64... And literally nothing else.

Then again,  this is the same company thay deliberately sheltered the wiiu hardware developers and designers to the point they didn't even know thay xbox live and psn were a thing.


----------



## Veho (Jul 6, 2019)

Some of my favourite game genres don't really work with the classic dual analog controllers so I welcome all attempts at something new. That being said, Nintendo has a history of taking good ideas and then not developing them enough to actually work. A lot of their recent attempts have been half-baked. I am not holding my breath.


----------



## Pipistrele (Jul 6, 2019)

Hot take: Gamecube controller is comfy, but button layout is kinda horrible


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 6, 2019)

they just need to remake the wavebird that's all it will take


----------



## MarkDarkness (Jul 6, 2019)

Why not f# recall or issue a version of the JoyCon with an analog pad that does not self-destruct in less than a year? Would be cool huh...


----------



## Justeego (Jul 6, 2019)

Pipistrele said:


> Hot take: Gamecube controller is comfy, but button layout is kinda horrible


Like I said before GCC layout is ok, it's not the best but far from terrible.
my experience:
NES:ok it's the first, credit for inventing dpad
SNES: the peak of the Nintendo golden age, refinement and perfection of digital control
N64: design is horrible, still has the credit of pioneering analog stick, low quality stick didn't age well
GCC: design is right, analog stick on top is very good and a step forward compared to Sony, analog triggers are nice, layout is ok. The problem here is the lack of buttons, Dual Analog during previous generation did set the bar, why there is not left shoulder button? Only one start button?
Wii: I see what they were looking for, they achieved it, the problem here is still the lack of buttons (the use of motions to replace buttons is the worst thing could happen and people still hate motion controls to this day because of this) and the worst offender is the lack of right stick, this limited gameplay too much.
Wii Classic/Classic Pro: why did I need to connect them to wiimote? Ok they are cheap to produce but I'd like a premium controller with Bluetooth, IR and motion controls included
Wii U: bulky, heavy and distracting (while fun to watch gamepad it's distracting)
Wii U Pro Controller: very good, the best Nintendo Controller out there, wtf why no motion controls? (Splatoon)
Joycon: very nice for a portable device, very nice to split them and play coop (very good if buy handles), feels like a cheap Chinese controller when playing dock, soon or later all sticks develop drifting
Switch Pro Controller: very good, the best Nintendo Controller out there, why the company that invented dpad had made the worst one ever?


----------



## pedro702 (Jul 6, 2019)

Retroboy said:


> Nintendo suck when it comes to controllers.
> 
> N64: Crap analogue that youd be afraid to even touch it without it getting slacker than a hookers minge.
> CUBE; Actually good controller to hold, but having the octagon shape around your analogues never gave it that smooth 360 control and feel
> ...


interesting how you just choose to forget the good ones...

+nes controller was great for its day

+Snes controller was amazing it even added shoulder buttons and 6 buttons controller right of the bat on home console was amazing.

-n64 was crap hands down sure it was the first to have the analog stick we all got nowadays but you couldnt acess all of the buttons at any time unless you had 3 hands, sure they hanted like diferent style controlls like arcade and such but its only good thing imo was the analog stick that brook ery easily too.

+Gc controller is one of the best  there is a reason that every console got gc adapters after the gc, to this day the gc contoller still fells better in my hands than any ps or xbox controllers, if it had 4 standard shoulder buttons imo nintendo should have made it their standard one

-wiimote sucked big time yes and the nunchucks and such were crap.

+/- wii classic controller/classip pro controller i mean classic one was great for old shool games with the big dpad and round small shape but crap for modern games while classic pro was decent overal but very poor stick values and lost analog triggers.

+/-wiiu gamepad awnful batery life  and bulky, but i still use it to this day to play any wiiugame like handheld and i like it so im thorn here.

+wiiu pro controller, altough both analogs are on top this controller is great, amazing dpad confortable to hold and a massive 80 hours battery life, you cant compete with that.

+/- switch joycons i mean in portable mode they do what they are suposed to do imo, and the ability to do 2 players on a go is good but yeah they can be improved but they arent awnful, on docked mode they are preety crapy tough the grip and joycons just dont look or feel very good imo

+switch pro controller filled with tech from hd rumble, gyro, good batery life, good to hold, i mean i dont know anyone who ever said anything bad about this one ever excpt from being pricey i guess.


So yeah nintendo did some great ones
nes,snes,Gc,wiiu pro and switch pro

some bad
n64,wiimote+nunchuck

and some that have their ups and downs
wiiu gamepad,wii classic controller/pro.

overal they did better good ones than bad ones, and for the wiiu and switch the pro controllers works in almost 99% of the games of the system and mitigate the default ones fails imo.


----------



## Edgarska (Jul 6, 2019)

Just make the Wii U Pro controller again and give it analog triggers.


----------



## pedro702 (Jul 6, 2019)

Edgarska said:


> Just make the Wii U Pro controller again and give it analog triggers.


great one but i think switch pro is better , but for me the cube controller remade with 4 shoulder buttons and 2 actual analog sticks would kick its ass


----------



## StupidGamer1 (Jul 6, 2019)

SkittleDash said:


> Woah, someone's salty... Well first of all, the GCN controller. The octagon shape was actually pretty nice. You always knew which direction you were going. It was very handy on some games. The Wiimote. I don't see why you're calling it bad when it was designed for motion in mind. That's why there's the classic controller or using the GCN controllers for games that didn't require the Wiimote. The Wii U Gamepad. Yeah, that was... Meh. Didn't mind it much but they could've done better. The Switch Joycons. Nothing is wrong with them. Are you looking after them properly? I always put them in my Switch once I'm done with them. You could've saved a lot of money just by getting the parts that are faulty. (Analog sticks mostly being the culprit.) I'm still using the joy-cons that came with the console. Which was on launch day. March 3rd 2017 and I've only had to replace my analog sticks once. Never had a problem with attaching them.



Pay no mind to this poster. All he ever does is whine and complain about Nintendo,their systems,games,hardware etc. Retro boy also feels Sony and Mircrosoft is flawless about everything in every way. Feels they have no faults..according to him anyway. Retro boy also fails to see that Sony and Microsoft fail to do anything different and play it safe. Nintendo at least tries to do something different. Now, that statement makes me look like a fan boy. Seeing how I am a PC dominant gamer, I have respect for the switch for what it does which is bring gaming everywhere and anywhere with you. Sure battery life leaves a LOT of be desired but if you get a nice enough power bank you can achieve 6 hours or more depending on the amount of battery can hold in terms of power.  In closing,Retro boy's opinion is his own and holds little to no merit and PC beats the living $*(t out his precious soyny (censorship happy) with their RIP OFF wii mote speaker and RIP off track pad. PC/Switch is my choice for gaming. That's all.


----------



## wiindsurf (Jul 6, 2019)

Controllers are human interface devices where comfort and familiarity play a crucial role. Noone wants to learn how a keyboard and mouse work everytime they sit in front of a new computer from a different manufacturer. I just want to have the same comfortable interaction with a comfortable controller from my comfortable couch and please leave me alone.
Sure innovativion is great, and the Wii remote did great things, but I personally think the Wii would have been an even greater success with an even wider uptake by both players and dev companies if they had simply included a classic controller in the box? Surely it wouldn't have cost them much and it would have given the Wii the best of both worlds.
By not including one, they were trying to make a statement that the Wii was different, yet failing to realise there is a section of the gaming market who doesn't want "different" and that's not gonna change no matter how much candy you throw at them.
Nintendo unfortunately tries so hard to innovate it sometimes becomes blind to the beauty in the simpler and familiar things...


----------



## pedro702 (Jul 6, 2019)

wiindsurf said:


> Controllers are human interface devices where comfort and familiarity play a crucial role. Noone wants to learn how a keyboard and mouse work everytime they sit in front of a new computer from a different manufacturer. I just want to have the same comfortable interaction with a comfortable controller from my comfortable couch and please leave me alone.
> Sure innovativion is great, and the Wii remote did great things, but I personally think the Wii would have been an even greater success with an even wider uptake by both players and dev companies if they had simply included a classic controller in the box? Surely it wouldn't have cost them much and it would have given the Wii the best of both worlds.
> By not including one, they were trying to make a statement that the Wii was different, yet failing to realise there is a section of the gaming market who doesn't want "different" and that's not gonna change no matter how much candy you throw at them.
> Nintendo unfortunately tries to so hard to innovate making it sometimes blind to the beauty in the simpler and familiar things...


well the wii oustold ps3 and xbox360 so techneically they were right lol it made them win that console war  even tough the console is full of shovelware, no hd and so on.


----------



## DANTENDO (Jul 6, 2019)

StupidGamer1 said:


> Pay no mind to this poster. All he ever does is whine and complain about Nintendo,their systems,games,hardware etc. Retro boy also feels Sony and Mircrosoft is flawless about everything in every way. Feels they have no faults..according to him anyway. Retro boy also fails to see that Sony and Microsoft fail to do anything different and play it safe. Nintendo at least tries to do something different. Now, that statement makes me look like a fan boy. Seeing how I am a PC dominant gamer, I have respect for the switch for what it does which is bring gaming everywhere and anywhere with you. Sure battery life leaves a LOT of be desired but if you get a nice enough power bank you can achieve 6 hours or more depending on the amount of battery can hold in terms of power.  In closing,Retro boy's opinion is his own and holds little to no merit and PC beats the living $*(t out his precious soyny (censorship happy) with their RIP OFF wii mote speaker and RIP off track pad. PC/Switch is my choice for gaming. That's all.


I can see you crying when last of us 2 is released


----------



## Edgarska (Jul 6, 2019)

pedro702 said:


> great one but i think switch pro is better , but for me the cube controller remade with 4 shoulder buttons and 2 actual analog sticks would kick its ass


I don't really like the Switch Pro, I prefer the top symmetric sticks of the Wii U Pro. The size was also perfect for my hands.


----------



## StupidGamer1 (Jul 6, 2019)

DANTENDO said:


> I can see you crying when last of us 2 is released


I hated the first one,what makes you think I'll like the 2nd game?


----------



## DANTENDO (Jul 6, 2019)

StupidGamer1 said:


> I hated the first one,what makes you think I'll like the 2nd game?


I don't want to go off topic in this thread but don't be a sony hater as they hav done wonders since the ps1 days


----------



## skullskullskull (Jul 7, 2019)

I thought the semi modular wii controller was a neat idea. It gave devs more flexibility with input devices and was a great way to transition to wireless controllers, especially for old people. You had one thing that you paired with the wii once and then just plugged stuff into that.

Did not like that the lack of buttons and everything having motion controls because of the lack of buttons though.


----------



## gbAlfei (Jul 7, 2019)

Retroboy said:


> Nintendo suck when it comes to controllers.
> 
> N64: Crap analogue that youd be afraid to even touch it without it getting slacker than a hookers minge.
> CUBE; Actually good controller to hold, but having the octagon shape around your analogues never gave it that smooth 360 control and feel
> ...


The point isn't that they make the best controllers, but rather that when they change something, they _change_ it. The big changes that they've made have all stayed in the industry. The N64's analog stick, the NES' D-Pad, the SNES' shoulder buttons, the Wii's motion controlled gaming, in a way. Also, how have you gone through three pairs of joycons? I've only gone through a single joycon and that was because my dog chewed it to pieces


----------



## StupidGamer1 (Jul 7, 2019)

DANTENDO said:


> I don't want to go off topic in this thread but don't be a sony hater as they hav done wonders since the ps1 days


keep believing that *claps* sony fanboys are such cancer *rolls eyes*


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (Jul 7, 2019)

Wiimote is the best due to the pointer.


----------



## jt_1258 (Jul 7, 2019)

Memoir said:


> I honestly don't get why people liked the Playstation controllers. They were awkward to hold and the sticks were not comfortable. The gamecube controller is easily the most comfortable one to hold. The button layout makes sense if you consider the fact that not every game consistently utilizes all four face buttons. Unless you play a ton of tony hawk..


tbh, if if I had to choose between the controllers available in the gen I would pick xbox's controller despite not like the xbox at all. perticularly cause it's the same as the modern standard ninetendo controller. I prefer it over the dual shock do to the button placement. I do however swing more towards nintendo's controllers as the accept and cancel buttons feel backwards on the other controllers


----------



## piratesephiroth (Jul 7, 2019)

DinohScene said:


> Only good Nintendo controller is the GCN.


Nope, it's the worst of all. It's good for playing Smash Bros and nothing else.



> NES and SNES are good for their time.


Those were the absolute best for their time.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 7, 2019)

piratesephiroth said:


> [NES and SNES]
> Those were the absolute best for their time.



Among the mainstream I would probably take a 6 button megadrive one over the SNES offering. Outside the mainstream then there were devices with microswitched controllers. Going back earlier for my C64 I had a nice joystick pad thing that was great.

Similarly if we are doing for the time then we presumably get to also include arcades and that makes beating even more likely.


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 7, 2019)

Some people are hating, but Wiimote (nunchuck, motion+, etc) was one of the best controllers. Quite frankly, the other consoles should have had motion controllers by default at this point. Anyway...

       - "Ain't broke, don't fix it."
Also - "Why aren't companies doing anything new?"


----------



## cots (Jul 7, 2019)

Sounds cool and all, but I'm more interested in what Nintendo plans to do with the current generation, you know, the one that my Switch belongs to. I don't like hearing about the next "next-gen" a couple of years into the "current gen". I would rather get more for my money I already invested than give two shits about the next console. If this new controller is for the current gen, cool, but I don't really care about the next gen. Nintendo should focus on NOW and customers should demand they do.


----------



## Jayro (Jul 7, 2019)

Once you fix the hyper-sensitivity of the D-pad with some tape, the Pro Controller is already flawless. It fits my large hands, the buttons feel amazing, and it's very ergonomic. Best controller I've ever used.


----------



## momin (Jul 7, 2019)

The Next standard will be a connection port and a good mapping API for third parties and users to allow produce as many different types of controllers as possible! 

Not only for buttons, but for sensor inputs, positions, rotations, etc. Any VR controller or VR device should be able to send all its type of sensor read outs.


----------



## YOUCANTSTOPME (Jul 7, 2019)

Some of y'all are pessimists.  Nintendo has a solid lineup of controllers.  Even the 64 wasn't that bad.  It just unneccesarily had 3 poles.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Jul 7, 2019)

An idea I've always had in my mind, which is admittedly _very_ niche, but still an idea was to create a controller that took the idea of a base controller, like it starts with just a swappable d-pad/analog stick (with different setups for the analog stick, like if you want a balltop or a battop, or for concave or convex sticks)/trackpad/trackball/any other form of basic movement and a swappable gate to control whether the movement method was square or circle gated and 6-8 buttons on the right side, with the Start, Select, and Home buttons being in the center. Motion controls would be built-in, but toggleable either in software or hardware and all of the haptic options that come with the Steam Controller. Like, imagine the Steam Controller if it was just the analog stick and there were about as many face buttons like on a Sega Genesis/Sega Saturn controller...

...as the base model. The whole idea is that, much like that of a dedicated PC gamer who builds their own PC and can do whatever they want to make it special if they got the talent and skill, you, the customer, can customize your controller with whatever features you want to put into it, be it your standard controller with shoulder buttons, but with 6-8 face buttons for fighting games, grips being oriented forward, backward, or neutral (with all having compatibility, any mix of d-pad, analog stick, trackpad, trackball, of any amount in the standard places that people would place them, all up to the individual and their use cases for the controller, be it something designed with the N64 in mind (for when you want to emulate the *c-buttons* and not have to necessarily be creative with the Hori Fighting Commander Pro and the like), have the button arrangement for every arcade game imagineable, or a separate expansion that'd turn your standard controller into a steering wheel when combined with the motion control usage. All of these features and more with the modularity and snappiness of the Xbox Elite controller and none of the problems with that controller!

The base model would not be a full $60 given how much functionality the controller would be lacking compared to the standard controller. Now, if one wanted to make a standard controller, it would be at max that price or at a competitive pricing point. The cost is about as much as the customer wants it to be!

IDK, it was a thought experiment I had once while on my way back home one afternoon with yours truly thinking about how to make the Steam Controller my absolute favorite controller if some things about it were changed, and the biggest problem I had was that, for a controller that's mainly supposed to be used while playing games on a computer that, if you're wanting to have absolute control over the hardware and software on your PC build that you're paying a lot of money to have customized without any of the bloat of pre-builts or the overcharging BS of Best Buy and other retailers, why not extend that philosophy of building your own PC to get the most out of it to the controllers, but with the snappiness of the Xbox Elite controller without charging $150 for a controller with notorious stick drift issues that apparently the regular controllers also have. I always thought it'd make for a good Steam Controller 2 if it had to use the wireless receiver and skip past any BS with the inconsistent input lag of BT, especially when we're talking about using mobo's mix of BT hardware with supporting software.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



kumikochan said:


> I for one find as bulky as it was the 3D controller the saturn made way better for 3D + 2D games. The original xbox controller was more based on the 3D controller sega did as it's almost entirely the same layout and shape and size as the duke.
> View attachment 172391



That's because the OG Xbox controllers were based off of the DC controller which itself was based on the Sega Saturn 3D Controller which itself was based on the Sega Saturn controller which was based on the Sega Genesis controller which was based off of the NES controller if you removed the select button and made it a face button when the NES d-pad and button layout was based on Gunpei Yokoi's designs which were based on...



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



GameSystem said:


> You guys are thinking way too small time. Nintendo is obviously going to go with haptic feedback suits.





--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Clydefrosch said:


> saying it now, it's gonna be a glove with accessories to hold (basically shells with no electronics in them) for different playstyles
> 
> every finger has a potential function changing depending on whatever you hold for normal play and it'll be vr compatible.
> 
> screenshot this and give me a like in 2021.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Jul 7, 2019)

Memoir said:


> At least Nintendo tries. The only controller of theirs I don't care for is the SNES controller. It was alright for the time, but it just didn't age well. The N64 controller I grew up on, so I guess that's why I'm used to it. Sonys controllers are awkwardly wide and the sticks never feel right. Microsoft I feel perfected it with the One controllers.
> 
> Nintendo wants to shake things up, and did for a little bit with the Wii. Sony and Microsoft threw their proverbial hats in to the ring and could not compete. That says something. Anybody bashing Nintendo is a bit short sighted in my honest opinion.



I think anyone who assumes that companies know what people want 100% is short-sighted. With my one idea, I doubt parents would get it for kids who can't even look at Tide Pods and think of it as something to eat/mix in with a drink (a level of stupid I just can't even...*facepalms*), but for most people who have money they can spend and who are passionate about gaming/working within the comforts of their bed and TV, and who don't mind paying to be in control of the options and choices they have for interacting with whatever device they want to use with my idea of a controller, it'd be quite the accomplishment if you ask me considering the kinds of games people play, how many retro gamers complain about broken controllers or parts of controllers being broken and requiring some soldering or some other very precision-based skills to fix, and a lot of other things that can sound very first world problems-esque, but there's been an entire decade and a half of technology making life more convenient to different people, be it Smart devices that are controlled via a phone or proprietary remote, or, in a very Orwellian/Mark of the Beast (in certain interpretations of Revelations in certain fundamentalist Christian circles) fashion, microchips that can be injected into people's hands that unlock doors automatically based on biometrics that I find to be going a step too far IMHO. This would take the precision needed per se and make it easier for people to build a controller to their preferences for whatever use case they want to use the controller with on whatever device they or someone else wrote software to make the controllers compatible on a practical level.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Edgarska said:


> Just make the Wii U Pro controller again and give it analog triggers.



Eh, not a huge fan of the analog stick placement on that one. Switch Pro Controller, d-pad lacking a pivot aside...

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Jayro said:


> Once you fix the hyper-sensitivity of the D-pad with some tape, the Pro Controller is already flawless. It fits my large hands, the buttons feel amazing, and it's very ergonomic. Best controller I've ever used.



That fixes the pivot issue? Because I heard there's this...stick in the center of the SPro Controller design that apparently doesn't go deep enough (yeah, there's some...NSFW imagery right there! XD) that the XB2 Switch Pro controller apparently has fixed, which, outside of the controller being discontinued because the game is no longer new, is part of the reason why there's some people that still want the controller and will pay about 2/3 of the price of the XB1 Elite Controller over the regular one.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 7, 2019)

KingVamp said:


> Some people are hating, but Wiimote (nunchuck, motion+, etc) was one of the best controllers


yeah but it only worked good for metroid primes it was never really used properly for anything else. there were some games on the wii were the controls were absolutely atrocious


----------



## XDel (Jul 7, 2019)

VR


----------



## DarthDub (Jul 7, 2019)

Edgarska said:


> Just make the Wii U Pro controller again and give it analog triggers.


I use that controller on my PC all the time, favorite controller.


----------



## Lucifer666 (Jul 7, 2019)

leon315 said:


> HONESTLY excluding GC controller, all others are mheeee, especially the N64 one, terrible idea to put analog stick in the middle far from left thumb.


But if you're using the analogue stick you're meant to hold the middle prong with your left hand so it is in fact very reachable from the left thumb.

Are you holding it from the far left the entire time? I almost never use that part of the controller.


----------



## leon315 (Jul 7, 2019)

Lucifer666 said:


> But if you're using the analogue stick you're meant to hold the middle prong with your left hand so it is in fact very reachable from the left thumb.
> 
> Are you holding it from the far left the entire time? I almost never use that part of the controller.


i USED TO play a lot on Dualshock, that means the symmetry aspect was vital for me, and it was so hard that i *had to hold the middle stick whole the time, *IF you understand what i mean ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## ital (Jul 7, 2019)

Split control via the wiimote and nunchuk was something else when implemented correctly. Easily the best way to play games so I'm interested to see what they innovate with this time as they're one of the few that keep it fresh.


----------



## Jayro (Jul 7, 2019)

Silent_Gunner said:


> That fixes the pivot issue? Because I heard there's this...stick in the center of the SPro Controller design that apparently doesn't go deep enough (yeah, there's some...NSFW imagery right there! XD) that the XB2 Switch Pro controller apparently has fixed, which, outside of the controller being discontinued because the game is no longer new, is part of the reason why there's some people that still want the controller and will pay about 2/3 of the price of the XB1 Elite Controller over the regular one.


I just stuffed some paper in there, and it works amazingly well. Even through the Splatoon 2 abuse I put it through daily.


----------



## Virtual-Wii-noob (Jul 7, 2019)

leon315 said:


> HONESTLY excluding GC controller, all others are mheeee, especially the N64 one, terrible idea to put analog stick in the middle far from left thumb.


then you're holding it wrong you hold it differently depending on the game sometimes your hand is on the left and right sometimes in the middle and right and sometimes in the middle and left


----------



## leon315 (Jul 7, 2019)

Virtual-Wii-noob said:


> then you're holding it wrong you hold it differently depending on the game sometimes your hand is on the left and right sometimes in the middle and right and sometimes in the middle and left


DUDE, all right handed people use left thumb in videogames, and that not very symmetric considering the people who own N64 were kid and could never reach the analogue, meanwhile Dualshock1 was far more comfortable with superior design


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 7, 2019)

This thing for symmetrical sticks has me curious, not least of all because it is only fairly recently that I have heard the term escape into wider usage -- the stiffness of the stick was the previous talking point for most, that or the impracticality of the N64 effort for many game types. I am not especially bothered one way or the other here -- the default PS3/PS2 layout does not do my hands any good over an 8 hour session where I can sit with a 360 one all night but that is more the lack of comfortable places to hold my middle, ring and little fingers on the older playstation designs. PS4 does better but is still far from good, not to mention I have not played as many 8 hour plus sessions of PS4 games. I have played with some symmetrical custom PC controllers that I could go all day on and wake up and do it all again.



KingVamp said:


> Quite frankly, the other consoles should have had motion controllers by default at this point.



Motion controls. Maybe.
Shit resolution and laggy motion controls. Definitely not. Given that is all people seem content to provide me...


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (Jul 7, 2019)

YOUCANTSTOPME said:


> Some of y'all are pessimists.  Nintendo has a solid lineup of controllers.  Even the 64 wasn't that bad.  It just unneccesarily had 3 poles.





Virtual-Wii-noob said:


> then you're holding it wrong you hold it differently depending on the game sometimes your hand is on the left and right sometimes in the middle and right and sometimes in the middle and left



If N64 design is amazing. The only problem was the stick quality. If it had another pair of A and B buttons next to the D pad, it would have been the perfect controller for left-handed people (I'm not). A N64 controller with a pointer would have been a dream come true. I always wanted to know what the pointer would feel like on a two-handed controller. There actually is a two-handed controller with a pointer for Wii but I haven't tried because it is said to have low quality and you can't use it as a Wiimote+Nunchuk setup (only as just as a CC or just a Wiimote held sideways).


----------



## Concas_ (Jul 7, 2019)

I hope they will be inspired just a liiitle bit from their past, since they did a great job with their gamecube controllers


----------



## raxadian (Jul 7, 2019)

Bimmel said:


> Joy Cons are bad for people with big hands. Nintendo knows how to tell you who their products are for.



I have big hands and they work okay... in portable mode. 

Get a Gamecube controler and the Pdobq adapter for Nintendo Switch and Wii U to use on TV mode.


----------



## AbsolAron (Jul 7, 2019)

Uses NES controller on a switch. 
Next generation...huh.


----------



## VitaType (Jul 7, 2019)

And we call it the Power-Up-Glove. Yeah... No thanks Nintendo.


----------



## Bimmel (Jul 7, 2019)

raxadian said:


> I have big hands and they work okay... in portable mode.
> 
> Get a Gamecube controler and the Pdobq adapter for Nintendo Switch and Wii U to use on TV mode.


How big is your big? ;-)

I think it matters how long you hold them. Handhelds are usually a bit painful to hold for me. Just a bit too tiny.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 7, 2019)

yeah fuck them joycons i tried using them in zelda man my hands ached afterwards 4 hour sessions


----------



## raxadian (Jul 7, 2019)

Bimmel said:


> How big is your big? ;-)
> 
> I think it matters how long you hold them. Handhelds are usually a bit painful to hold for me. Just a bit too tiny.



Docked in portable mode there is way more space between the two joycons. That's why it works while on TV mode it doesn't.

I couldn't use a GBA mini even if I wanted to, not while holding it at the same time. Does that help?

And the Switch is quite big for a portable console so you actually get tired of holdinh it unless you are sitting down or in a resting position.


----------



## sarcastic_didgeridoo (Jul 7, 2019)

I mean, they know the most about controllers... and yet they still picked a cheap analog stick that craps out in six months on the Joycons. The sensor has graphite pads and a steel slider, it's obvious they're designed as wear parts. The slider digs into the graphite and causes drifting after about 400 hours of use, really not a good lifetime for a gaming device. Hope this new Joycon they're talking about switches the analog sticks to something more durable like an optical rotary encoder.


----------



## Immortallix (Jul 8, 2019)

Just gimmie a new wavebird (keep analog triggers pls) with a left bumper, bigger and actually good d-pad, the pro controller's analog sticks, a headphone jack, and HD rumble and you have perfection.


----------



## duwen (Jul 8, 2019)

> Shigeru Miyamoto then took the opportunity to reply, stating that Nintendo has set industry trends for decades, with the advent of the original D-pad...


...too bad that outside of their handhelds and first two home consoles their d-pads have been consistently piss poor when compared to the competition.
Good 'industry trend', Nintendo - _*"Twenty-five years of piss-poor d-pads!"*_


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (Jul 8, 2019)

I disagree. Both the N64 and GC D-Pads are very good.
The worst ones were certain DS models (very difficult to press diagonally).


----------



## Youkai (Jul 8, 2019)

omg guys whats wrong with you ... Gamecube Controller sucked so bad oO
N64 one was great even though I had a tiny little but of trouble getting to like it at first as well but I got used to it fast enough and fell in love with the Original N64 controler.


----------



## DANTENDO (Jul 8, 2019)

Youkai said:


> omg guys whats wrong with you ... Gamecube Controller sucked so bad oO
> N64 one was great even though I had a tiny little but of trouble getting to like it at first as well but I got used to it fast enough and fell in love with the Original N64 controler.


Everyone has different dna in ther hands


----------



## duwen (Jul 8, 2019)

UltraDolphinRevolution said:


> I disagree. Both the N64 and GC D-Pads are very good.
> The worst ones were certain DS models (very difficult to press diagonally).


Don't get me wrong, I love the GC controller - it's possibly my favourite Nintendo control pad - but the d-pad is terrible... just try using it for a proper 2d fighting game (Capcom Vs SNK 2 EO, for example - as that's the title that forced me to get a PS2 Dual Shock adapter for my Gamecube).
It's too small and in a bad position.
Everything else about the controller is great though... it's almost the opposite of the N64 controller; the N64 controller's only redeeming feature is it's analog stick.


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (Jul 8, 2019)

I have used it for Cap vs SNK 2 and I had no problems executing 720° moves. In fact, it was even quicker than with other pads due to the small size. The GC controller is bad for Street Fighter (and similar) fighting games because of the button layout of the face buttons. Also, even your adapter did not recreate the L2 button, I take it.

I can't imagine playing Street Fighter-like games with a Dual Shock. It's not even D-Pad but 4 separate buttons.


----------



## duwen (Jul 8, 2019)

UltraDolphinRevolution said:


> I have used it for Cap vs SNK 2 and I had no problems executing 720° moves. In fact, it was even quicker than with other pads due to the small size. The GC controller is bad for Street Fighter (and similar) fighting games because of the button layout of the face buttons. Also, even your adapter did not recreate the L2 button, I take it.
> 
> I can't imagine playing Street Fighter-like games with a Dual Shock. It's not even D-Pad but 4 separate buttons.


Yeah, full circles are easy - it would be truly terrible if you couldn't do that on a d-pad... DP motion however, not so much.


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (Jul 8, 2019)

Not sure what you mean. Dragon Punch motions were always easy with any D Pad. 360 and 720° motions were difficult prior to the SF4 simplification.


----------



## duwen (Jul 8, 2019)

UltraDolphinRevolution said:


> Not sure what you mean. Dragon Punch motions were always easy with any D Pad. 360 and 720° motions were difficult prior to the SF4 simplification.


You must have tiny thumbs if you found them easy on a GC d-pad


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (Jul 8, 2019)

I've always used the joint of my thumb.


----------



## The Frenchman (Jul 8, 2019)

leon315 said:


> HONESTLY excluding GC controller, all others are mheeee, especially the N64 one, terrible idea to put analog stick in the middle far from left thumb.



It wasn't far from your thumb, you needed to hold the middle prong...


----------



## leon315 (Jul 8, 2019)

The Frenchman said:


> It wasn't far from your thumb, you needed to hold the middle prong...


we'd like the controllers which allows players to have ALL BUTTONS within reachable distance. if you have to hold middle stick with left hand, while playing Mario N64, how do you press directional buttons and LB??


----------



## pedro702 (Jul 8, 2019)

leon315 said:


> we'd like the controllers which allows players to have ALL BUTTONS within reachable distance. if you have to hold middle stick with left hand, while playing Mario N64, how do you press directional buttons and LB??


altough n64 controllers is porbably the worst noone motion controller nintendo ever created the poit of the n64 controller was not to reach all buttons since they tought you never needed to, since all games made by nintendo never used all buttons, you always had 3 controller choices 
main combos

Dpad + C buttons+ L+R+A+B  any games that didnt need the analog stick really

*Main mode Analog(grab with left hand)+cbuttons+R+A+B+Z*

dpad+ analog(grabbed with right hand)+L+Z mode for more simple games like shooters and such.

this was what nintendo suposed you could do, controller options and anyone used what they tought was best, the problem was games got more complicated needing more buttons and they they started to get wierd, but almost every game you have a controller choice and choose what best suits you.

But yeah they didnt tought it all through same way with gc controller missing another triggers just for the heel of it where nintendo tough no one is gonna need both lol, and then you had to use stuff like Z plus L/R is the missing trigger onm many games.


----------



## LightyKD (Jul 9, 2019)

Dear Nintendo,

Just give us JoyCons with the GameCube button setup and you will have the greatest controller of all time! Ok? Thank you.

Sincerely,
Every sensible gamer on Earth


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (Jul 9, 2019)

I can't believe some people actually thought the N64 controller is for 3-handed creatures.
If I correctly recaall, Mario 64 does not use the directional pad, nor L.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 9, 2019)

UltraDolphinRevolution said:


> I can't believe some people actually thought the N64 controller is for 3-handed creatures.


In every general purpose game controller, and many game specific controllers too*, before and since then all the major buttons on the device are available if not immediately then with minimal movement. There is no reason why you would would not have such an option if you could, much less something as useful as a dpad is for lots of games. Even with something like a keyboard you are trained to have your "home" keys. To that end if one assumes they designed it for people to cover all the major control functions/areas at once then it was presumably designed for someone with 3 dextrous appendages capable of fine movement. Despite the normal location of a controller during play then given the lack of control most people have over their penis I doubt that counts as the third dexterous appendage... though I guess Microsoft failed to screen for gigantism in their controller testing sessions a few years later so anything can happen.

*one does not typically make the all the time controls of a car, plane, boat or similar scattered all over the shop.


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (Jul 9, 2019)

There is a reason for the N64 design. The Z trigger feels much better in this position. It is closer to a gun trigger or the B button of the Wii remote. Also, your thumb is less diagonal which is more comfortable (on the Dual Shock the thumb is almost horizontal, on the N64 almost vertical) for some people.


----------



## Imatra (Jul 9, 2019)

Well. I love the Joy-Cons but still, Nintendo needs to fix them asap. Not only their size is a fucking joke for people with big hands, I feel like they are not attached to the console well - shit goes down especially when HD Rumble features activate - however this problem only occurs while in portable mode, neither the individual Joy-Con grips (the ones with the straps) nor the big grip have this problem. It may be because my Switch is from one of the earliest batches as I only notice this problem with my console. Oh well...


----------



## JRoad (Jul 9, 2019)

Steam controller + HD Rumble from the joycons would be the perfect controller for me. The haptic vibration on the steam controller is more of an early concept while Nintendo's haptic vibration is really good.
Either way the joycon controllers have a great concept though size is a limitation. Also arguibly the lack of a d-pad is an issue but it's presence would break the concept since they're meant to be shared.


----------



## DBlaze (Jul 9, 2019)

control by using the mind when?
Obviously including full body suit with haptic feedback. Everywhere.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 9, 2019)

DBlaze said:


> control by using the mind when?
> Obviously including full body suit with haptic feedback. Everywhere.


?


----------



## The Frenchman (Jul 9, 2019)

leon315 said:


> we'd like the controllers which allows players to have ALL BUTTONS within reachable distance. if you have to hold middle stick with left hand, while playing Mario N64, how do you press directional buttons and LB??



The question isn't how but why?

these buttons have little to no use in Mario 64...

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



UltraDolphinRevolution said:


> I have used it for Cap vs SNK 2 and I had no problems executing 720° moves. In fact, it was even quicker than with other pads due to the small size. The GC controller is bad for Street Fighter (and similar) fighting games because of the button layout of the face buttons. Also, even your adapter did not recreate the L2 button, I take it.
> 
> I can't imagine playing Street Fighter-like games with a Dual Shock. It's not even D-Pad but 4 separate buttons.



actually it is a D-Pad, it's got the look of four different buttons but it's a whole pivoting d-pad just like any Nintendo D-Pad, only a small part of the shell covers the middle part. It's very similar playing fighting games on PS than it was on SNES.


----------



## LightyKD (Jul 9, 2019)

I take it that those of you that are bitching about the N64 controller never read your damn game instruction booklets, LMAO! In all of the booklets, they show you how to hold the controller. Its not hard to just ignore the part of the controller you dont use.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 9, 2019)

LightyKD said:


> I take it that those of you that are bitching about the N64 controller never read your damn game instruction booklets, LMAO! In all of the booklets, they show you how to hold the controller. Its not hard to just ignore the part of the controller you dont use.


Poor boy me often paid £1 less to get the ones without instructions.

Anyway it is not that games could not be played but that it was a batshit insane decision that did not provide any benefit to the games that managed it anyway, and troubled a few of them too. I have been playing N64 games with twin sticks since emulation appeared or games started being remade on later systems. Other than the perfect dark/goldeneye aim and do a sidestep thing being marginally more annoying to do on the 360 controller every one of them has worked fine, and a few that did map something minor to L or the dpad could have it selected with far more efficiency.


----------



## LightyKD (Jul 9, 2019)

FAST6191 said:


> Poor boy me often paid £1 less to get the ones without instructions.
> 
> Anyway it is not that games could not be played but that it was a batshit insane decision that did not provide any benefit to the games that managed it anyway, and troubled a few of them too. I have been playing N64 games with twin sticks since emulation appeared or games started being remade on later systems. Other than the perfect dark/goldeneye aim and do a sidestep thing being marginally more annoying to do on the 360 controller every one of them has worked fine, and a few that did map something minor to L or the dpad could have it selected with far more efficiency.




I get that by today's standard the N64 controller is a bit bat shit crazy but in 1995, while dealing with a public that was not using analog sticks before the N64 release, it was a smart decision and one that's fairly similar to the multiple control options we have today on Wii, Wii U and Switch.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 9, 2019)

LightyKD said:


> I get that by today's standard the N64 controller is a bit bat shit crazy but in 1995, while dealing with a public that was not using analog sticks before the N64 release, it was a smart decision and one that's fairly similar to the multiple control options we have today on Wii, Wii U and Switch.


The public was plenty used to such things. They had been in arcades for years, been a staple of third party controllers.... I had one for the C64, loads of little devices used them (how many remote control cars?), and joysticks themselves were nothing new either.


----------



## LightyKD (Jul 9, 2019)

FAST6191 said:


> The public was plenty used to such things. They had been in arcades for years, been a staple of third party controllers.... I had one for the C64, loads of little devices used them (how many remote control cars?), and joysticks themselves were nothing new either.



I don't remember ANALOG joysticks being mainstream in homes. Arcades dont count. Nintendo's main concern in 1995 was the home console market. For the average person the D-Pad was the main form of movement control. Just because people like us, that hang out on gaming forums might have been used to early tech like the analog stick, that doesnt translate to tje casual player or the mom and dad that knows nothing about the difference between a PlayStation and a Nintendo 64.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 9, 2019)

LightyKD said:


> I don't remember ANALOG joysticks being mainstream in homes. Arcades dont count. Nintendo's main concern in 1995 was the home console market. For the average person the D-Pad was the main form of movement control. Just because people like us, that hang out on gaming forums might have been used to early tech like the analog stick, that doesnt translate to tje casual player or the mom and dad that knows nothing about the difference between a PlayStation and a Nintendo 64.


Analogue or lot is largely irrelevant in this -- same motion, same concept, same results. Arcades were still common enough to have counted -- they might not count today but back then arcades and arcade machines were still common enough everywhere Nintendo cared about.


----------



## LightyKD (Jul 9, 2019)

LightyKD said:


> Dear Nintendo,
> 
> Just give is JoyCons with the GameCube button setup and you will have the greatest controller of all time! Ok? Thank you.
> 
> ...





FAST6191 said:


> Analogue or lot is largely irrelevant in this -- same motion, same concept, same results. Arcades were still common enough to have counted -- they might not count today but back then arcades and arcade machines were still common enough everywhere Nintendo cared about.



NOT the same motion. The average arcade joystick is similar to a D-Pad. You only get a 0 or 100 value. It's either on or off. With analog you get a 1-100 value depending on how far you push the stick. That 0-100 value is something Nintendo had to introduce to the mass audience in 1995. People were not used to Mario simply moving faster or slower based on the amount of pressure you placed on a stick. Before Mario 64, you either pushed left or right to make Mario move and you would push a secondary button to make him run. The level of precision offered by the N64's analog stick was not standard before the N64 release. Again, the design of the N64 controller was made in a way that Nintendo felt they could best introduce using the analog stick to the masses.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 9, 2019)

LightyKD said:


> NOT the same motion. The average arcade joystick is similar to a D-Pad. You only get a 0 or 100 value. It's either on or off. With analog you get a 1-100 value depending on how far you push the stick. That 0-100 value is something Nintendo had to introduce to the mass audience in 1995. People were not used to Mario simply moving faster or slower based on the amount of pressure you placed on a stick. Before Mario 64, you either pushed left or right to make Mario move and you would push a secondary button to make him run. The level of precision offered by the N64's analog stick was not standard before the N64 release. Again, the design of the N64 controller was made in a way that Nintendo felt they could best introduce using the analog stick to the masses.


Similar enough for my purposes -- anybody that has done a light gun stand in, first person or proto 3d world thing would be right at home here, and enough dpads has a light press thing going on to be close enough (not to mention the whole remote control car thing). Also watching people use the things then they still did (and actually in many games/systems to this day) the pulse width modulation thing to get the speed they wanted.
I don't disagree that it brought more precision than most home console users might have been used to (there is a reason the PS1 adopted it in short order and everything vaguely relevant since then had one, or in the case of some handhelds notably missed out by lacking one or sought to recreate it by some means) but to say it was completely alien is a strong charge.

I don't doubt Nintendo did what they thought was a good plan (most people tend to aim for that one), they just made a stupid one here.


----------



## thekarter104 (Jul 10, 2019)

Sakitoshi said:


> make only minor adjustments.



To enhance the player's experience.


----------



## RandomUser (Jul 10, 2019)

The Frenchman said:


> The question isn't how but why?
> 
> these buttons have little to no use in Mario 64...


Actually they do if you have used joker commands when using GameSharks or Exploder/Explorer 64 cheat device .


----------



## Zeroner (Jul 10, 2019)

A game cube controller is the most popular speaking about confortable controller


----------



## HarveyHouston (Jul 13, 2019)

So, Miyamoto is thinking of a full-body controller? Hmmm... Sounds like he should incorporate something like this in the next-gen controller: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Power_Glove


----------



## pedro702 (Jul 13, 2019)

HarvHouHacker said:


> So, Miyamoto is thinking of a full-body controller? Hmmm... Sounds like he should incorporate something like this in the next-gen controller: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Power_Glove


more like labo robot kit i bet lol


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Jul 13, 2019)

SkittleDash said:


> Woah, someone's salty... Well first of all, the GCN controller. The octagon shape was actually pretty nice. You always knew which direction you were going. It was very handy on some games. The Wiimote. I don't see why you're calling it bad when it was designed for motion in mind. That's why there's the classic controller or using the GCN controllers for games that didn't require the Wiimote. The Wii U Gamepad. Yeah, that was... Meh. Didn't mind it much but they could've done better. The Switch Joycons. Nothing is wrong with them. Are you looking after them properly? I always put them in my Switch once I'm done with them. You could've saved a lot of money just by getting the parts that are faulty. (Analog sticks mostly being the culprit.) I'm still using the joy-cons that came with the console. Which was on launch day. March 3rd 2017 and I've only had to replace my analog sticks once. Never had a problem with attaching them.


I've gone through two pairs myself, and my Switch is in a case when it's not in use.


----------



## pedro702 (Jul 14, 2019)

RedBlueGreen said:


> I've gone through two pairs myself, and my Switch is in a case when it's not in use.


i have my switch since launch day and i awlways use my switch in handheld mode and my joycons are fine lol.


----------



## zoogie (Jul 14, 2019)

Don't they always say this?
It's about as much of a surprise as them saying they're planning their next console.


----------



## WiiJeys2DS (Jul 14, 2019)

The WiiU Pro controller was the best controller they did imo.


----------



## pedro702 (Jul 14, 2019)

WiiJeys2DS said:


> The WiiU Pro controller was the best controller they did imo.


wiiu pro or switch pro are both good, the switch pro get an advantage of having the sticks not being both upward, but hey for me an updated gc controller with 4 shoulder buttons, , 2 real analog sticks and wireless batery of the wiiu pro i would be golden.


----------



## regnad (Jul 14, 2019)

Oh great. Does that mean everyone will start making drifting analog sticks and shitty d-pads?


----------



## The Frenchman (Jul 18, 2019)

RandomUser said:


> Actually they do if you have used joker commands when using GameSharks or Exploder/Explorer 64 cheat device .



Haha!


----------



## Bobbyjones45 (Jul 18, 2019)

I don't know about this, I've been pretty much a lifetime fan of nintendo, and haven't bought an microsoft or sony console, and I would still say that microsoft's elite 2 controller looks a lot better (despite its price) then any controller nintendo has put out for the switch.


----------

